# Baffin Bay Busting Stereotypes



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Capt. Sally had what turned out to be one helluva day on Baffin despite conditions that would normally keep most folks off the water. Full moon, strong north winds following a frontal passage, high barometric pressure. eleven degree drop in water temp. She figured it out and between her and her clients had a stellar day on Big Girls.




































And check out the girth on this monster









All were released. Pattern was waist deep mud/grass and rocks and all were caught on plastic with a super slow retrieve. In particular Saltwater Assassin's Die Dapper in Chicken on a Chain


----------

